# Totals? What have ya got so far?



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, just curious to see how many birds everyone has so far this month?


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I made that mistake last year, dont think im ready to put up numbers on this forum just yet.
Lets just say its been a good year so far.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

ZERO. 4 tries, no birds, but I'm not quite through a full box yet, so maybe #25 is the lucky shell. :wink:


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

1 drake gadwall  -)O(-  (I still have my curse, I would be truly gratefull for some help breaking it this year) I also got a raccoon :twisted:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

NOthing but Pigeons, doves, and a coyote.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Birds... enough to keep me entertained but not so many that its more than I could use. My shooting on the opener was horrendous... the second weekend. much better. 8)


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

one of my buddies is at 34. just figures that the one without the dog is beating me and my other buddy and we both have dogs. we only count the ones we get back though, and i kinda doubt he has retrieved ALL the birds he has killed. i dont know, to each his own, i guess. this year i work one job at 40 hours a week, and another job working nights 24 hours a week. sucks when last year i got to hunt almost every day. im a little better than one bird a day on average as of right now


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

I have shot over a case of duckloads, I dont give out numbers but this should get you in the ballpark!


DiverFreak


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

21 in three trips

2 mallards
2 pintails
2teal
8 gadwall
7 widg

Doin pretty well so far


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

WOW! that says either one of two things... :wink: but judging by the pics you have shown us so far, im willing to bet you have killed a few ducks. i am still on my second box of the 3 i bought before the opener. i guess that keeps the wife happy though.. :?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> I have shot over a case of duckloads, I dont give out numbers but this should get you in the ballpark!
> 
> DiverFreak


+1 :wink:


----------



## southy10 (Oct 17, 2008)

Been out about 5 times 70 ducks plus easy. great hunting year


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

> Been out about 5 times 70 ducks plus easy. great hunting ye


lets see... 5X7 is 35. two bag limits per day equals 70. wow. i wish i could limit twice each time i go out


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> wow. i wish i could limit twice each time i go out


You don't? I thought that was what morning and evening hunts were for. One limit in the morning and one at night. *\-\*

I'm betting he counts like Dustin and considers all the birds shot by his group into his season total. :mrgreen:

As far as the topic at hand, I have shot way too many bullets for the number of ducks I have in the freezer.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> I'm betting he counts like Dustin and considers all the birds shot by his group into his season total. :mrgreen:


 :shock: -_O- you read my mind...


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

your probably right. i just take it literal. i talked to this one guy once who said he killed like 1500 or some crazy number like that. then, later he said he is a guide in colorado, and that was the number he and his groups that he takes out had killed. still, 70 aint too shabby for you and your buddies. sure wish i was out today :x


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> As far as the topic at hand, I have shot way too many bullets for the number of ducks I have in the freezer.


+ 1
I'm not into the whole keeping score thing. The only time I have ever kept track was when USFWS asked me to. I don't get out much and I'm not a great shot, and I could care less. Sure, taking game can be exciting but I'm more interested in just getting out for some quality time with buds or even alone. Duck/goose dinners are just a bonus.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

adamb said:


> 1 drake gadwall  -)O(-  (I still have my curse, I would be truly gratefull for some help breaking it this year) I also got a raccoon :twisted:


That **** should be worth 20 ducks!!! :twisted:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm shooting 100%



Or 0% which ever way you want to look at it as I'm 0/0.

Went out on the opening with nothing coming into the dekes at all (I knew was going to be feast or famine as I was a long, long, way from anyone else, but I'd rather it be that way than to have some idots banging away at geese locked up on my dekes 300 or 400 yards away). I haven't been out since.
I don't think that is going to change until Thanksgiving now until new birds start to arrive.




Usually by now, I would have racked up quite a few geese, at least the first few couple of weeks anyway, I just have had other obligations that have kept my priorities all fouled up.

I've got the itch, but I'm afraid I won't be able to scratch it for another month.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have shot 36 ducks, and two geese. So a good start of the year. Everyone has told me their opener was terrible but i didn't do too bad with just a pintail and the rest mallards.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

southy10 said:


> Been out about 5 times 70 ducks plus easy. great hunting year


well if i was counting the whole hunting party each time i have been out then that would make me appear to be some great hunter....

numbers are for the birds....wait i mean ducks!!


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

"*Hunting All Alone*" Two days hunting, 
firing 16 shells on opening day:
2- Hen Mallards
2- drake Mallards 
1- Cinn Teal
1- Unretievable Wigeon

Firing 7 shells on 10/17 :
2- Drake Mallards
1- Hen mallard
1- Hen Gadwall

:shock: 20- Geese 40 feet high looking at me practicing my swing and shoot "whishing I was in the northern area".

Look out Ducks and Geese my weekly hunting starts Sat. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## southy10 (Oct 17, 2008)

If you would all read the billybass post it says everyone like i said been out 5 times me and my bro. law and killed 70 birds which means 70/5 = 14 birds limit is 7 a piece which means we have limited out every time we have been out. This year is great for duck hunting. Bear river, Farmington, Harold Crane, Mud lake you name it..


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> I made that mistake last year, dont think im ready to put up numbers on this forum just yet.
> Lets just say its been a good year so far.


Why do you think you would be over your limit if we counted the number of hunting days and the number of birds you've bagged???


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Why do you think you would be over your limit if we counted the number of hunting days and the number of birds you've bagged???[/quote]

Its not that im over my limit, I just took alot of heat telling every one how good of a season WE had. I dont need that kind of drama this year. If you dont believe me, then post your numbers every weekend and see what happens. Most guys here will shoot you down rather than give you a congrats on your Luck.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Been a good season at Mud Lake? Thats laughable, you may have done well there but it is far from a good seoson on Mud. Hopefully that changes though. My total is 24, one being from mud -)O(-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Harry Nutzack said:


> I just have had other obligations that have kept my priorities all fouled up.
> 
> I've got the itch, but I'm afraid I won't be able to scratch it for another month.


I heard that.... it might not take me a month to get out again but messed up bills, car payments and all that other crap is keeping me from going out as much. Also, switching jobs when I had two weeks of hunting vacation saved up is pretty much crapping on my midweek hunting I used to be able to do as well. Best time to go, and I'm stuck in a cubi. :evil: Oh well... hopefully by next year I'll have some time saved so I can do a little more.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry, that was just some of the people I've been talking to offline. I know there's those out there who are doing well, congrats and keep up the good work!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Been out 6 times have got a total of 24 ducks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

only been out three times and i have done alright.


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

The numbers games kill me :roll: I have not been out yet..........


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> donttreadonme said:
> 
> 
> > I'm betting he counts like Dustin and considers all the birds shot by his group into his season total. :mrgreen:
> ...


Hey know I keep track of how many birds I kill pluse my group. How come my name all was come up in a post joel and john ?I know how to count just fine my spelling on the other hand is a differnt story.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

_what_....when have i ever mentioned your name in a post. -/|\-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> _what_....when have i ever mentioned your name in a post. -/|\-


Just Know. -/|\- -/|\-


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Hey know I keep track of how many birds I kill pluse my group. How come my name all was come up in a post joel and john ?I know how to count just fine my spelling on the other hand is a differnt story.


I just have to give you crap Dustin because you are a good man and I know you can take it.

And for the record I think it is Tex and I that usually sling the mud in your direction. :mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > _what_....when have i ever mentioned your name in a post. -/|\-
> ...


_proove it_  :wink:

+1 joel...Dustin youre a good egg buddy!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Hey know I keep track of how many birds I kill pluse my group. How come my name all was come up in a post joel and john ?I know how to count just fine my spelling on the other hand is a differnt story.
> ...


Yea Joel I can take it and dish it to. yea Tex love to throw my name in it all the time. thanks Guys. I try to be nice.


----------

